# T12 Magnetic ballast Change Out



## noarcflash

I have had problems with T8 electronic ballast failing all too often. all manufacturers, seem to live a short life. If a mix of ballast types causes failure, that is poor design.


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric

I'm glad you brought this up. I have had call backs a month later with the electronic ballast failing. I got so frustrated I looked into replacing with magnetic ballasts but they are hard to find. And of course there all made in China, ugh


----------



## Electric_Light

jhanth said:


> Has anyone had any problems with changing out a t12 magnetic to a t12 electronic. After I changed a couple fixtures over to electronic I now have problems with some of the other magnetics.


What problems? 



> These are 2x4 lay in fixtures called one manufactor and they say I would have to change all ballast in the circuit because the magnetic ballast will hold a high voltage charge and may damage the electronic ballast. Two other manufactors say there should be no issue's.


48" T12 ballasts are almost always 1 or 2 lamps and combination thereof. Each ballast is independent. Think of them as devices plugged into the same branch circuit, but on a different plug. 

As T12 magnetic ballasts for repairs have been banned, spot replacement is exactly what T12 electronic ballasts are intended for. What they probably mean is that you SHOULD NOT mix T8 electronic into a T12 system, because realistically nobody will comply with the labeling "outer sockets are T12" "inner sockets T8".



Kite&KeyElectric said:


> And of course there all made in China, ugh


As are almost every production electronics. The keyboard, monitor, watch, iPhone, etc. etc. etc. 
I believe automated production in China beats manual production, but automated production here or there makes nil difference.

They still suffer from unreasonable labor expenses in logistics and transportation operations when the containers have to be unloaded/loaded by ILWU union crane operators.


----------



## Lighting Retro

why would anyone bother buying electronic T12?


----------



## Sparky J

Make sure the ground(s) are tight be it wire connection or locknuts. I have not had a bad ballast in a while (now that I said this I will get a bad batch). 
FWIW the ones I usually get are Advance but local supply houses are going to Sylvania so things may change though.


----------



## sbrn33

good luck with Sylvania biggest piece of crap out there other than cheap China crap


----------



## frenchelectrican

Lighting Retro said:


> why would anyone bother buying electronic T12?


The only time I will touch the T-12 electronic ballast is the T-12 HO verison. 

Otherwise T-8 or T-5 is run of the mill items.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## crazyboy

sbrn33 said:


> good luck with Sylvania biggest piece of crap out there other than cheap China crap


Haven't had much of a problem with their fluorescent ballasts. Now HID ballasts is a different story, but they have no problem replacing parts under warranty.


----------



## Runion Energy

I woundnt even mess with the t-12 to t-8 go right to led Retrofit kit .

P.Runion
Runion Energy


----------



## Cletis

*People*



Runion Energy said:


> I woundnt even mess with the t-12 to t-8 go right to led Retrofit kit .
> 
> P.Runion
> Runion Energy


Your not partial or anything are you?


----------



## Electric_Light

As already said, T12 electronic ballasts are for maintenance and repair, as well as specialty applications. 

There are plant, theatrical, special effects, high color rendition, etc lamps that are only available in T12. As T12 magnetic ballasts are no longer made, T12 electronic ballasts are spec'd for these applications. 



Runion Energy said:


> I woundnt even mess with the t-12 to t-8 go right to led Retrofit kit .
> 
> P.Runion
> Runion Energy


Because, why?


----------



## well_maintained

Apparently Reunion energy is advertising in every retrofit thread possible. SPAM BOT!


----------



## erics37

I've always had good luck with Phillips Advance electronic ballasts.

Installed hundreds of them, all different configurations and lamp types, and to date I've only had 2 or 3 that were legitimately defective, and those usually failed within a few weeks and not several months later.

Every Sylvania ballast I've dealt with is a piece of crap.

So are TCP, which I see a lot of on cheap fly-by-night lighting retrofit jobs that some mysterious out of town weirdo does.


----------

